# Vacation Question - Algae Eaters



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Vacation Tank Care*

Hello NY...

You have a pretty involved setup. I keep large, planted tanks and when I get ready to go on vacation, I feed a little more for a couple of weeks before I leave. A couple of days before vacation, I do a larger than normal water change, say half the tank's volume. After the change, I stop all feeding. Fish can easily go a couple of weeks without food with no problem. If you feed a little more a couple of weeks prior to leaving, the fish will have a little fat reserve to get them by.

Typically, I have someone to check in on my place and tanks, but if that's not an option, then do a thorough check of things a few days prior to leaving and your tank should be fine.

B


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

It might be possible to mess your tank up just enough to grow some algae for them to eat.....maybe more light? It will take some research 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

ZooMed makes a giant green & white algae tablet that is supposed to last 14 days, I'm considering one for my rcs/crs tank the best time I go away.

Anyone ever use these?

Edit: they have them at petco, haven't seen them at petsmart


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

welllllll u could drop a few flakes of food in and turn ur co2 off, let the light stay on and u'll have all sorts of stuff growing, or realize that the suckermouth type fish will eat biofilm and will likely survive the vacation i good condition. i do not feed my 9 otos in my 29 gallon anthing, they suck biofilm and are all fat

SAE's that's a little tricky as they eat mulm and debris off of things, but can likely eat some biofilm. a feed block isn't a bad idea but u don't have to go over the top


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

How about an electric feeder????


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

tetra73 said:


> How about an electric feeder????


Those never work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenkain (Jun 28, 2016)

If you have an auto fish feeder that would be helpful feeding the BB being as the bioload on the tank will be next to nothing once you remove the fish and rotting fish food is a good producer of ammonia. The only issue I can see is if you leave the algae eater in there and a feeding block then the BB will die off due to the drop in waste that will be produced from the other fish. Definitely do not turn off your filter because your water will go stagnant. That is about all I can think of at the moment in Rentals at vacation.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Avoid ALL holiday blocks, any plan is better than that.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

if possible,separate the BN. Mine eats my hygro if she doesn't have fresh zucchini. that might be an individual things,but best to be prepared.or perhaps remove any temple hygro you might have.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Those never work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one(s) are you referring to? I have an Eheim electric feeder and it seems to work fine when I go on vacation for a week or two. Of course, that being said, I still get someone to come by every so often to check on the fish.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Darkblade48 said:


> Which one(s) are you referring to? I have an Eheim electric feeder and it seems to work fine when I go on vacation for a week or two. Of course, that being said, I still get someone to come by every so often to check on the fish.


I have a cheap Chinese one I picked up off eBay as an experiment... been running flawlessly for 2 years now. Hardest part is testing before I leave to make sure the batteries are working...


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I tried an automatic feeder 6 or 7 years ago on my discus tank.... with discus I had grown to like 6" myself. I went out of the country for a few weeks, set up the feeder, and then had my gf check the tank twice a week. (she didn't live with me, most she could really do at the time). 

On her second visit, she found that the feeder had somehow fallen in the tank... killed all of the discus. Easily $1k worth of fish. 

I will NEVER use automatic feeders or block food again. Now that's a very extreme example... but really, there's just no point to be bothered with them. It isn't necessary. 

Just feed them heavy for two weeks prior, do a large water change, and let them be. Fish go weeks without food in the wild all the time. I absolutely agree with what was already said. Also, because they're algae eaters, there's more than likely enough food in the tank--even if you can't see it. If gone for more than a week or so, find someone to help.


----------

